# Croc attack!



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2008)

Talk about a great photo  



> A MONSTER crocodile came within a metre of making a meal of a fisherman on a Northern Territory river.
> 
> The saltie came alongside the small boat - probably looking for a free feed of fish - and suddenly exploded out of the water.
> 
> ...



And the lesson is: Never tease a croc | NEWS.com.au


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

GEEZ 

Never mess with the saltys man..........


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2008)

That was one dumb action, teasing a 4m croc. This 'll learn him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2008)

Well he sure won't get the stain out of his pants thats for sure!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

He was in luck it wasn't any U-boot.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

A work related question: Why do you call them "salties"?


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

I believe it's just a nick name because they have fresh water crocs and salt water crocs.


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep, bang on Thor! Everyone's turning Aussie now it seems...
We could use a few good salties round here at the moment!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

Need to thin the herd, huh A4K?


----------



## Freebird (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, a couple of guy's practicing for the Darwin awards, poking the croc.

Almost as dumb as the 2 guys teasing the Tiger in San Francisco to see if they could get a reaction. {They did}

The tiger "Tatiana" was so pissed she jumped up over a 12.5 foot wall to attack them

Google Image Result for http://a.abcnews.com/images/US/8a8829ce-d27f-4e31-a6d4-7f764104a927_ms.jpeg


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2008)

freebird said:


> Almost as dumb as the 2 guys teasing the Tiger in San Francisco to see if they could get a reaction. {They did}
> 
> The tiger "Tatiana" was so pissed she jumped up over a 12.5 foot wall to attack them.



According to the Norfolk Va. newspaper, they were zapping at her with a slingshot !! 
No wonder she got tick'd off....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

THX for thee xplanation. Last year I grabbed a cayman out of an apartment resevoir. Only 3 foot but with atituse!


----------



## Haztoys (Mar 6, 2008)

Man always "think" he's on the top of the food chain...But at times your not ...


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

How cowardly is that to provoke an animal stuck in an enclosure?? And WE'RE the 'highest lifeform' on the planet???? That's an insult to cockroaches...

(nice one Thor BTW! A little culling now and again couldn't hurt! )


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

****!!!


----------



## Freebird (Mar 6, 2008)

ccheese said:


> According to the Norfolk Va. newspaper, they were zapping at her with a slingshot !!
> No wonder she got tick'd off....
> 
> Charles



That's what I heard too, she'd need a pretty big reason to jump over the wall. I mean look at the size of that wall, to provoke a 300+ pound Tiger to jump over would take some doing



A4K said:


> How cowardly is that to provoke an animal stuck in an enclosure?? And WE'RE the 'highest lifeform' on the planet???? That's an insult to cockroaches...



Yeah a real couple of winners there...



Marcel said:


> That was one dumb action, teasing a 4m croc. This 'll learn him.



I've seen the Croc's snapping at their food, it's a sight to behold! {if they were really so slow how did the dingbat tourists think the Crocs could catch food?}


----------



## Soren (Mar 6, 2008)

About the Tiger attack, no'one is 100% sure what happened apparently. 

Whatch the video in the link Freebird provided, the Zoo wasn't living up to stds. and the police were kept for 15min outside the gates.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2008)

Ever heard of Bokito? He is the male Gorilla in the Rotterdam Zoo.
Last may a woman was making faces to him. She did that every week, thought "she had contact with the animal". Suddenly Bokito didn't like it anymore, jumped over 4 metres of water and grabbed her. She was injured very badly. Then he ran into a restaurant were they were able to catch him.
The woman sued the zoo, but they had done everything according to regulation, so nothing to blame them. Nobody could suspect that a full grown 160 KG Gorilla could jump over that water. BTW she was dumb enough not to leave him alone.

_

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

_


----------



## Freebird (Mar 6, 2008)

Soren said:


> About the Tiger attack, no'one is 100% sure what happened apparently.
> 
> Whatch the video in the link Freebird provided, the Zoo wasn't living up to stds. and the police were kept for 15min outside the gates.



Yes the wall should have been 16 ft. high, but was only 12.5. Apparenty there was some mis-communication with the cops. The fact that Tigers had lived in the enclosure for decades, but all of a sudden something provoked *this* tiger to attack is telling. The guys deny it but some people had seen them with a slingshot. Also note that the Tiger ran into an outdoor cafe full of people but only attacked *these two idiots*.


----------

